

PyNES: Write NES games in Python - klaussilveira
http://gutomaia.net/pyNES/

======
vincentellis
Also, found this <http://gutomaia.github.com/nodeNES>. Quite interesting.

~~~
gutomaia
Just to help you play, on:
[http://gutomaia.net/nodeNES/#example/scrolling/scrolling4.as...](http://gutomaia.net/nodeNES/#example/scrolling/scrolling4.asm)

on line 82 change: CPX #$10 to CPX #$20 this will load 8 sprites instead of 4

and on lines 290-297 remove all 4 sprite lines, and put:

    
    
      .db $20, $00, $00, $80
      .db $20, $01, $00, $88
      .db $28, $02, $00, $80
      .db $28, $03, $00, $88
      .db $30, $04, $00, $80
      .db $30, $05, $00, $88
      .db $38, $06, $00, $80
      .db $38, $07, $00, $88
    

Then you will have Super Mario!

------
klaussilveira
We just need some docs now... amazing project. :)

~~~
gutomaia
THE DOCUMENTATION IS IN ANOTHER CASTLE!

------
thiagoalz
Yuhulll... good stufff!

